# Has anybody here sucessfully brought a new product to market?



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

I have an idea for an aquarium accessory that I think could be useful to a lot of people, but I haven't seen anywhere else, even as a DIY.

I'm hoping to get some input from somebody who has brought a product to market, what the process what, and what their experience was like.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm gearing up to bring something new too. I can't say I've offered an innovative durable good ever, just tons of super rare fish. The experience was disappointing. The knowledge and the market are not really there.

The best approach is to start with the understanding that even if you offer the equivalent of real diamonds not all people will jump all over to buy them. Look at the thread discussing ADA's Amazonia.

Second - understand that this is a very limited market. If your product is specifically for planted tanks do not expect an explosive growth of sales.

Third - I've said that a million times - most aquatic plant hobbyists want cheap. Cheaper than dirt. Think of numbers like $5, $10, $15. Pretty sad. Anything above those numbers means very limited sales and people buying inferior commercially available goods.

4th- somehow make sure that your product is not associated with mediocre performance because people don't know how to run a planted tank in the first place. I think that opinions like "Works "ok", but I still have algae" are very harmful - they set the general view that the product is mediocre and nobody remembers that other things were not done right.

5th - you need to create active discussion about your product. Look at the "super efficient CO2 reactor" thread. If that thing could sell it would sell very well. But it is a stupid DIY gizmo that outperforms anything that the US market offers. There is nothing that can be done about the fact that one can make it themselves. The lesson is - create active discussion about your product.

Last - and most important - If you don't try you lose more than if you actually try.

Good luck!

--Nikolay


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I am in the process of doing it right now. Its not aquarium related.

I've been very lucky having a good friend in the rapid protyping industry. With out his help there is no way I would have gotton as far as I have. just too much $$$ and time.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

My cousin actually does this kind of work. We are currently working on a new product as well.

Feel free to drop me a line and I can see what he can do. I will warn you though. He's a tough but very bright cookie. He can hear the pitch and instantly know if it will be sink or swim.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

niko said:


> Second - understand that this is a very limited market. If your product is specifically for planted tanks do not expect an explosive growth of sales.
> 
> Third - I've said that a million times - most aquatic plant hobbyists want cheap. Cheaper than dirt. Think of numbers like $5, $10, $15. Pretty sad. Anything above those numbers means very limited sales and people buying inferior commercially available goods.
> 
> ...


Fortunately what I'm working on is something that can be used with all aquariums, not just planted ones. Also, I think I should be able to keep it within the prices you've mentioned.

I think you're absolutely right about what's most important - I'm going to start looking for someplace that can prototype for me, as well as start digging into market information.

Thanks for the input all.


----------



## Blackstar65 (Sep 16, 2008)

Pm Mellowvison on AC he just brought a new aquarium product to the market. Also PM Element on PBnation. He is another guy with a good business story not aquarium related but if he shares his story he will give you a lot to look out for.


----------

